# Farm Journal Truck Poll



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Farm Journal asked what truck is found on your farm?.....and here are the Journals results.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/farm_journal_pulse_truck_brand_snapshot/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Around here there are more Dodge/diesel.Especially guys that pull 5th wh trailers.Grocery getters are mostly Chevy/gas.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I guess I'm a 1%er with my Toyota Tacoma. For a small truck I don't believe there is one better. At least of the small trucks built in the last 10 years. I find it interesting that no one polled has a Nissan. Less then Other.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I find it hard to believe as well, but it did poll farmers right, if that's the case I woulda thought ford would be number 1......some people don't like Chevy but like gmc, never really understood that mindset, same breed of dog, just a different cut of hair IMO but if ford had a secondary model like government motors.....er. General Motors, then perhaps they would be on top, I know I won't be buying any gm products for a while.......


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ford and international


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Actually, these results seem quite expected. Back in the 90s, I remember reading that the overall pickup truck market split (not just farmers) went something like this:
Ford	45%
Chevy 35%
Dodge 18%
And then Ford went through a rough patch this past decade with their light trucks. It all started in 2003 when they introduced the 6.0 liter diesel. That engine has so many problems that Ford sued the engine maker: Navistar/International Truck. I recently saw an ad for a conversion kit to remove that engine and put a Cummins in your Ford P/U !

Around the same time, Ford introduced the 3-valve Triton engine. The spark plugs tend to weld on to the cylinder heads on these engines. You're supposed to change your plugs every 20K miles. Took them several years to get that corrected.

Evidently, these issues took a toll on Ford's market share and Chevy pulled ahead.

Hope I didn't offend any Ford owners here. I have a 2002 F-350 myself. By dumb luck, it's one of the good years.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> Actually, these results seem quite expected. Back in the 90s, I remember reading that the overall pickup truck market split (not just farmers) went something like this:
> Ford	45%
> Chevy 35%
> Dodge 18%
> ...


Yah the 6.0's are crap. I know of several people that have done that conversion, also know one that yanked the 7.3 and dropped a cummins in it. Was talking to a kid at the hay sale and he has his heart set on dropping a 8.3 cummins in.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

My 2012 F150 with Ecoboost is a serious disappointment. The drivers compartment is way small. That constant chime, which cannot be disabled, is worse than having your mother in law riding on the dashboard. Sync doesn't work 1/2 the time

And the mileage is _*terrible!*_ Rated 17/21, at best I get 16 nursing it any way I can.

As a long time Ford fan, I'm really sorry I didn't check out GM and Dodge.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

With the diesels, aside from the duramax, it's the 8 cylinder v 8 configuration that ruins the ford/IH diesels and the early GM diesels. 
You don't have to look far to see that IH's DT series in line sixes were eternally more successful than the IH power stroke v8 series engines and the 9L V-8. Look at the sub par GM "fuel pincher" v-8. Another terd. Cat 3208......el stinko. 
I think when you sit down to design a diesel, you put the cylinders in a straight line, not a V. 
Only exception is the duramax. A good solid v8 diesel that I have really liked owning.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> With the diesels, aside from the duramax, it's the 8 cylinder v 8 configuration that ruins the ford/IH diesels and the early GM diesels.
> You don't have to look far to see that IH's DT series in line sixes were eternally more successful than the IH power stroke v8 series engines and the 9L V-8. Look at the sub par GM "fuel pincher" v-8. Another terd. Cat 3208......el stinko.
> I think when you sit down to design a diesel, you put the cylinders in a straight line, not a V.
> Only exception is the duramax. A good solid v8 diesel that I have really liked owning.


Obviously you haven't driven with the new engine from Ford, no mas international, although international is not entirely to blame in all of the 6.0 problems. Like a lot of things, the government had their hands dirty as well with all of the ever chnging emission standards. Nearly everyone that was in the production of Diesel engines had some sort of problems either meeting standards or building engines that had some design flaws in meeting those emission standards, vw, bmw, and others, didn't offer deisel engines in the US in some of their cars because they couldn't meet them. The 7.3 liter powerstroke was a proven performer for many years, Isuzu has always made some of the best engines in the world and the dura max is no different. The 6.0 with MANY modifications was a good performer, and reliable, but the hard time that Ford had with those engines led them to create their own deisel engine program and its looks like a winner thus far.....as soon as my f350 hits 400,000 (85,000 to go) I will definitely be getting a new to me 2011....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

No I haven't driven th new powerstroke, but the previous 7.3's, 6L's and the current 6.4 I have have not been good to me. Hopefully the new ford diesel is better. 
I like in line diesels. It's no wonder you don't see v configuration diesels in medium and heavy trucks. They weren't built for heavy work.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> My 2012 F150 with Ecoboost is a serious disappointment. The drivers compartment is way small. That constant chime, which cannot be disabled, is worse than having your mother in law riding on the dashboard. Sync doesn't work 1/2 the time
> 
> And the mileage is _*terrible!*_ Rated 17/21, at best I get 16 nursing it any way I can.
> 
> ...


Hehehe, I have a 99 Dodge 2500, 24 valve Cummins. Edge Juice controller, cold air kit, waste gate restrictor, 4" straight exhaust into 5", etc. I've yet to find a drive on dyno in the area but I'm estimating I have around 400hp. I get 18.5 mpg just driving around locally, 22-22.5mpg at 78mph and can get a whopping 24.5 if I drive a sedate 60mph. This truck gets better milage with the controller set on _Extreme _than it does set on_ Mileage_ or_ Drive._ Damn sight more fun to drive set on Extreme.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mlappin said:


> Hehehe, I have a 99 Dodge 2500, 24 valve Cummins. Edge Juice controller, ..... I get 18.5 mpg just driving around locally, 22-22.5mpg at 78mph and can get a whopping 24.5 if I drive a sedate 60mph.


Ouch, ouch, ouch! Now you done gone and rubbed salt into my open wound. I can't even 22 MPG with the engine shut off. And this is with a 3.5 liter engine.

Ralph


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

JD3430 don't give up on ford. My 2011 has 36k miles on it and has not been to the shop one time. It has plenty of power to pull anything you care to hook to it and it rides like a luxury car.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

rjmoses said:


> My 2012 F150 with Ecoboost is a serious disappointment. The drivers compartment is way small. That constant chime, which cannot be disabled, is worse than having your mother in law riding on the dashboard. Sync doesn't work 1/2 the time
> 
> And the mileage is _*terrible!*_ Rated 17/21, at best I get 16 nursing it any way I can.
> 
> ...


What does the chime do?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Probably tells you to buckle your seat belt. I had that chime on my Toyota, but I figured out how to disable it. The newer ones I think you have to have the dealer do it. I don't buckle up when I'm driving around on the farm. So that chime is annoying.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> What does the chime do?


P**** Me Off! It's like having your mother ride with you telling you to "Buckle up", "Buckle Up", "Buckle Up", every time you put the key in the ignition.

The only way to avoid it is to put your keys down, fasten the seat belt, then put your key in the ignition. Cannot be changed or disabled.

Their security alarm system also *STINKS!* If you open the door with your key, you have *12* seconds to start the engine or the Security system goes off, starts raising hell with you and calls in the black helicopters. Cannot be changed to something more reasonable--like 15 seconds.

I like my machines to be intelligently thought out, not insult my intelligence.

Ralph


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> P**** Me Off! It's like having your mother ride with you telling you to "Buckle up", "Buckle Up", "Buckle Up", every time you put the key in the ignition.
> 
> The only way to avoid it is to put your keys down, fasten the seat belt, then put your key in the ignition. Cannot be changed or disabled.
> 
> ...


We have a new SUV that the wife drives most of the time. It has one of these key fob things that you have to keep in your pocket or something all the time to push the button to start the vehicle. It's great for the ladies who always have a purse, but I sure hope they never put them in trucks. I can think of all kinds of times on the farm where that would just get annoying and lost.

The SUV has the seat belt warning thing and I've searched how to reprogram it like I did my Tacoma, but I find that only the dealer can do that. Maybe your truck can be changed at the dealer Ralph? Of course when you ask that I suspect they will look at you like your are insane and spout some OSHA rule.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

LaneFarms said:


> JD3430 don't give up on ford. My 2011 has 36k miles on it and has not been to the shop one time. It has plenty of power to pull anything you care to hook to it and it rides like a luxury car.


I've put many 100's of thousands of miles on ford diesel trucks. I've never been impressed with any of their diesel engines. 
Good to hear your truck hasn't been in shop and has 36k miles, but with all due respect, 36k miles is nothing and I would assume a truck that new shouldn't need any repairs!
I think we ford owners have been brainwashed to expect repairs. I'm sorry, but that's not the way it should be. I believe any vehicle should go a lot longer, say at least 7 years or 125k miles before repairs (other than wear items) should be necessary. 
I'm stuck with my 6.4l. It's a loud fuel guzzling unreliable pig, but it gets the job done......


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Teslan said:


> Maybe your truck can be changed at the dealer Ralph?


Asked and answered -- Nope! No way! Sorry. Factory won't let us! Maybe I should have asked Alan Mulally?

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Asked and answered -- Nope! No way! Sorry. Factory won't let us! Maybe I should have asked Alan Mulally?
> 
> Ralph


Thats the only thing I hate about my '99. I can't disable those stupid auto door locks and neither can the dealer. The wife's Liberty I can disable them right thru the overhead readout.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

mlappin said:


> Thats the only thing I hate about my '99. I can't disable those stupid auto door locks and neither can the dealer. The wife's Liberty I can disable them right thru the overhead readout.


Yea i hate the auto door locks.My 08 unlocks all doors when shut off.My 05 only driver door.Get out and go to other side for something and damn thing is locked.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

All car makers should make those things as owner adjustable as adjusting the seat is. With instructions on how to do it in the manual.


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Got a 2012 f350 runs like a champ along with a 97 7.3 that runs the same. Been thru the 6.0's and 6.4's and swore I'd never buy another. Maybe they finally got it right.


----------

